# Five "Go to" recipes/dishes



## CWS4322 (Aug 10, 2013)

I have a boarder coming to stay for 6 weeks while he is doing an internship in the area. He has asked me to teach him how to cook. I think everyone should have five "go to" dishes/recipes. 

1. Scrambled eggs or an omelet
2. Cesar salad
3. Tomato sauce for pasta 

I'm at a loss re: the other two. Steak comes to mind. Fish. Chicken. What are your five "go to" recipes/dishes? I don't cook using recipes, I cook according to what I have on hand. Obviously, I can handle teaching him how to make these three because of what's in the garden and pantry, but just don't know what the other two "go to" dishes should be.


----------



## MysteryMunchies (Aug 10, 2013)

Some kind of soup, eg, chicken soup!


----------



## MysteryMunchies (Aug 10, 2013)

An easy dessert, eg, pears poached in mulled wine!


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 10, 2013)

MysteryMunchies said:


> Some kind of soup, eg, chicken soup!



+1

Stock from carcasses, meatloaf, spaghetti and marinara sauce, tuna steaks, boiled shrimp, potato salad!

OK, some more:  beef chili, mushroom soup, tuna casserole.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 10, 2013)

I don't do pears (or bananas). Can definitely do mushroom soup and chili and meatloaf. I was thinking more along the lines of dishes he could prepare to impress s/one with his cooking skills...stock I can do (and I must say, I do very well).


----------



## merstar (Aug 10, 2013)

Definitely a chicken dish - Roast chicken would be the easiest.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 10, 2013)

Absolutely something "chicken" and, as merstar mentioned. roast would be a good basic.  Plus, from this there are all manner of chicken recipes that could result.  Chicken salad, chicken and dumplings, chicken soup, etc.

I'd add that some form of pork dish would be another "go to" item.  Pork chops are always a winner and can be done in the oven, in a skillet or on the grill.  Pretty versatile.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 10, 2013)

I would do at least one baked item.

Cornbread, biscuits, popovers etc...

I am also a big fan of the process of using up things.

An example is the life cycle of a roast chicken or plain roast beef.  Start with the big Ta Dah feast next a couple of leftover or makeover meals and finally the soup pot.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 10, 2013)

Definitely soup, stew, etc. Grocery shopping would be a great lesson, too.

Any dish can be a "tah dah" meal.  I think there is a big difference between good food and presentation.  The good food part needs to come first.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 10, 2013)

One other thing I thought of.

See if you can work in some basic recipes for things most people buy instead of making these days.  Things like salad dressing, barbeque sauce, basice white sauce with variations etc....  Learning to make a few of these basic items can save thousands of dollars over a persons lifetime in the kitchen and they taste better.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 10, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> One other thing I thought of.
> 
> See if you can work in some basic recipes for things most people buy instead of making these days. Things like salad dressing, barbeque sauce, basice white sauce with variations etc.... Learning to make a few of these basic items can save thousands of dollars over a persons lifetime in the kitchen and they taste better.


 
That may be, but Sweet Baby Fred's just doesn't have the same ring to it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 10, 2013)

pacanis said:


> That may be, but Sweet Baby Fred's just doesn't have the same ring to it.



Even Ray had to start somewhere!


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 10, 2013)

I'd ask him what he likes to eat first. It makes no sense to teach him how to cook something he has no interest in eating. 

Having said that, most people like chicken and the roast chicken is a great start, with leftover dishes to follow. I'd also teach him about brine for chicken and pork.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 10, 2013)

pacanis said:


> That may be, but Sweet Baby Fred's just doesn't have the same ring to it.



I really did not know that so much liquid could come out my nose!


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 10, 2013)

Well, his specialty is Kraft dinner. I've offered to show/teach him how to make it from scratch...even though I rarely make it.


----------



## bakechef (Aug 10, 2013)

One of my easy but tasty go-to recipes is chicken cutlets.

Season chicken breasts that have been split in half to make them thin.  Saute in olive oil and butter until nicely browned on both sides and cooked ( I prefer uncoated pan for this to develop a nice fond) remove from pan and set aside.  Add white wine to the pan to deglaze (pinot grigio or savignon blanc works well) and reduce until almost a syrup.  Drop in a pat of butter until melted, remove from heat and add chicken back in to coat with sauce.  Serve.  

Something like this is so easy and has such great flavor.  It would be very rewarding for a beginner cook.

This would be a great for a  "date dinner".


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 10, 2013)

bakechef, those chicken cutlets can be the base for all kinds of "date-night" meals.  While the chicken rests, saute up some mushrooms, add a bit more butter along with madeira wine, and spoon over the chicken.  Or do a lemon sauce with capers.  Or again saute mushrooms, then add in dried tomatoes and artichoke hearts and some white wine. Or...or...or...  All kind of possibilities.

I also like Dawg's meatloaf idea.  A fresh, hot meal, then grilled slices of meatloaf with a brown gravy/mushroom sauce for another hot meal, plus cold meatloaf sandwiches.

And instead of "Kraft mac&cheese" you could probably just teach a bechamel sauce and how it can be turned into a cheese sauce, including cleaning up all the bits of various cheeses.  Then he has the basics for all kinds of things.  That cheese sauce can be for mac-and, or cheese scallop potatoes.  All kinds of variations.

Have fun teaching him CW!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 11, 2013)

If he is a total beginner I think it is a good idea to think in terms of teaching him how to cook a simple complete meal.  

I have an old friend that still does not cook much and for years his summer cooking was limited to a tossed salad and grilled meat, his winter meal was a pot roast with vegetables and apple sauce from a jar or cabbage salad.  In the summer dessert was watermelon and cookies made from the lumps of dough you find in the dairy case.  In the winter dessert was a cake from a box with canned frosting or ice cream.

A couple of complete meals would allow him to entertain a little and increase the sense of accomplishment.

I can't wait for the new thread tracking the poor guy's progress in the kitchen!


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 11, 2013)

I like the whole roast chicken idea. I'd also include a sautéed fish dish and basic rice. You could also show him how to make rice pilaf.

Personally, I've never understood the appeal of Caesar salad. I prefer a salad with lots of chopped veggies and a vinaigrette. Vinaigrettes are versatile, too. They can be used for green or pasta salad dressing, marinade, grilled or roasted veggie topping, etc.

Since I'm limited in the vegetables I can eat (no high-fiber veg), I buy the same ones practically every week:  bell peppers, onions, garlic, celery, green beans, sometimes zucchini and/or summer squash. With these as a base, I can make many dishes by varying seasonings, sauces and accompaniments, such as chicken fajitas, veggie/ground beef/tomato sauce for pasta, Thai shrimp curry, pasta salad, Chinese chicken or pork stir-fry, etc.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 11, 2013)

Given that I cook from scratch, he's probably going to learn how to make tomato sauce since I will be processing tomatoes. Taking him grocery shopping should be interesting. Stay tuned...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 11, 2013)

I think learning to shop is an important part of good cooking.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 11, 2013)

I've been thinking about this some more. While I think it's a great idea to make sure he has several go-to recipes at the end of the six weeks, it might be better to start with teaching basic skills and techniques that he can continue to develop on his own. Knife skills; measuring solids and liquids; different cuts of meats and poultry and their characteristics; sauces, marinades and how to maintain an emulsion; differences between searing, sauteeing, roasting, baking, grilling, poaching, boiling, etc. Just like in culinary school


----------



## MrsLMB (Aug 11, 2013)

Start with a turkey or a chicken or a beef roast.

Roast it.

Then strrrreeeetttttcccchhhhhh that protein into at leat 5 other meals.

So simple to do with larger proteins.  

Then show him how to portion and freeze for quick dinner nights.

You should have a great time working with such a blank canvas .. let us know how it goes !


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 11, 2013)

I was planning on teaching him how to use a knife and some basics, kinda like what we learned in the cooking part of home ec in 7th and 8th grades.


----------



## Addie (Aug 11, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I think learning to shop is an important part of good cooking.


 
I used to take my Girl Scouts shopping for all the ingredients they would need for a meal they were to cook for their family. Their family gave each of them ten dollars to shop with. What a lesson they learned. About the ingredients that went into a dish and the cost of the food. Opened their eyes.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 12, 2013)

Hey CW, you know how we begged bakechef into starting a thread so we could tag along on their wedding preps?  Well, *IF* you can find a minute to breathe _and_ type, would you be so kind as to get a thread going about your adventures in teaching?  I think a lot of us would enjoy following along.  That's *IF* you can find time.  Whatever you end up going over with him, I hope you two have a fun time.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 12, 2013)

For me, spaghetti bolognese, chicken curry and lasagne


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 12, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Hey CW, you know how we begged bakechef into starting a thread so we could tag along on their wedding preps?  Well, *IF* you can find a minute to breathe _and_ type, would you be so kind as to get a thread going about your adventures in teaching?  I think a lot of us would enjoy following along.  That's *IF* you can find time.  Whatever you end up going over with him, I hope you two have a fun time.



 Sorry, sorry....I think this IS that thread...


----------



## Rocklobster (Aug 12, 2013)

I start a lot of my pasta dishes the same way every time. Then, just introduce different ingredients depending what I want to call it. As long as I have garlic, onions, parmesan and fresh parsley, I can do many different things, depending on whats in the freezer, crisper or pantry...

Roast chicken and potatoes is my favorite classic meal.....


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 12, 2013)

Like you, I don't cook much from recipes (unless I'm baking). Rather than teach specific recipes, I would probably teach him a few basic techniques:



How to cook eggs
How to know when meat is done
How to cook pasta and rice
How to steam or stir fry veggies
How to follow a recipe

I know the last one sounds sort of vague, but I would find out what kind of foods he's interested in, show him where to find recipes on the internet, and then walk him through a couple. Once people learn recipes, it gives them the confidence to try some things on their own.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 12, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sorry, sorry....I think this IS that thread...







_Should not post while sleepy..._


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 12, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> _Should not post while sleepy..._




Or asleep...


----------



## jabbur (Aug 12, 2013)

Steve Kroll said:


> Like you, I don't cook much from recipes (unless I'm baking). Rather than teach specific recipes, I would probably teach him a few basic techniques:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1 here.  I thought the same thing.  One technique my mom taught me that is not covered would be how to make a basic white sauce that can then be modified into gravies and cheese sauces.  I'm always impressed with anyone who makes their own bread since that is a skill I've not mastered so that might be something too.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 12, 2013)

jabbur said:


> +1 here.  I thought the same thing.  One technique my mom taught me that is not covered would be how to make a basic white sauce that can then be modified into gravies and cheese sauces.  I'm always impressed with anyone who makes their own bread since that is a skill I've not mastered so that might be something too.


White sauce is one of the first things I remember we learned to make in home ec. I can definitely teach him how to make bread, but I've gotten lazy and use the stand mixer or the bread machine to make the dough--but pizza dough might be something to make. Pie crust was on my list because I think everyone should know how to make pie crust (bread and pie crust were two things my grandma taught me before I was 10 years old, along with lefse).


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 12, 2013)

On the other hand, bread is easily purchased and not for a beginner cook in my opinion. The same goes for pie crusts. He can purchase a pie or buy a ready made crust. It sounds like this guy probably wants to learn how to put some simple meals together rather than get into advanced cooking. You don't want to overwhelm him if he knows little about cooking. I'd also point out to him that there's a wealth of cooking videos out there for great recipes. One of my favorites is Food Wishes Video Recipes
Chef John does a very nice professional job with them.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 12, 2013)

I agree with Kayelle.  I don't find the daily need for making bread or piecrust.  Others already do it much better.  Also, Knorr makes wonderful hollandaise and bernaise sauce in a packet.  I would concentrate on teaching good, basic meals.


----------



## bakechef (Aug 12, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> On the other hand, bread is easily purchased and not for a beginner cook in my opinion. The same goes for pie crusts. He can purchase a pie or buy a ready made crust. It sounds like this guy probably wants to learn how to put some simple meals together rather than get into advanced cooking. You don't want to overwhelm him if he knows little about cooking. I'd also point out to him that there's a wealth of cooking videos out there for great recipes. One of my favorites is Food Wishes Video Recipes
> Chef John does a very nice professional job with them.



YES!  Chef john does an excellent job and doesn't over complicate things, I really enjoy his videos.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 12, 2013)

Agreed. I wouldn't call any kind of baking skills "go to".


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 12, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> I'd ask him what he likes to eat first. It makes no sense to teach him how to cook something he has no interest in eating.
> 
> Having said that, most people like chicken and the roast chicken is a great start, with leftover dishes to follow. I'd also teach him about brine for chicken and pork.



I agree with Kayelle.

That being said, here are my five Go-Tos:

Potato Soup - cures everything from colds to heartbreak.
Banana Pudding - Awesome for potlucks and most seem to like it.
Pasta with white clam sauce - I always keep the ingredients on-hand and can get it on the table from start to finish in less than 15 minutes.  
Beef Stew with fried bread - Just like Momma made and I can have it cook in a crock-pot all day.
Stuffed Peppers or Soup Beans - Channels all of my maternal ancestors.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 13, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> On the other hand, bread is easily purchased and not for a beginner cook in my opinion. The same goes for pie crusts. He can purchase a pie or buy a ready made crust. It sounds like this guy probably wants to learn how to put some simple meals together rather than get into advanced cooking. You don't want to overwhelm him if he knows little about cooking. I'd also point out to him that there's a wealth of cooking videos out there for great recipes. One of my favorites is Food Wishes Video Recipes
> Chef John does a very nice professional job with them.



I agree 100% about the videos!  

This guy has been a big inspiration to me!

James Strange - YouTube

Nothing wrong with a little home cooking!


----------



## mysterychef (Aug 13, 2013)

Some kind of casserole to your liking. ''Broccoli rice cheese Bake''  Chili mac''  '' Baked ziti'' ''Chicken Pot pie'' ''Breakfast''   eggs, bacon, and cheese strata,  or desert  ''Bread pudding''.  One of the favorites I used to serve was a ''Seafood Pot pie'' On the pot pies and strats we used a very thin layer of liquid Bisquick mix spread across the top. Or whatever tickles your tastebuds.Hope this helps.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 13, 2013)

I think I have breakfast covered, as long as he likes EGGS! LOL! I don't do a lot of pasta, but I do make a mean turkey casserole and let's not forget MN wildrice hot dish. And, my rice pudding is pretty darned good. I'm leaning toward teaching him how to shop and use what is on special/in season. That is how I cook.

I have way too many spices/herbs/salts in my cupboard. I'm trying to come up with the essential spices/herbs one should have.


Oregano
garlic
chili powder (my favorite is chilpolte)
cayenne powder
paprika (I like smoked if I had to pick one)
basil
curry powder
cinnamon
nutmeg
cloves
fennel seeds
cumin seeds (one can roast and grind them)
coriander seeds

Did I forget something?

And I'm going to do Chief's trick to train his palate to recognize the taste/aroma of the herbs/spices. Don't know if he will go for the blindfold...poor thing, he has no idea what he's gotten himself into!


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 13, 2013)

Kosher salt, black pepper, fresh parsley, rosemary, thyme.

This site has several lists of essentials of different types. Might give you some more ideas: The Perfect Pantry. Look at the links under The Pantry Ingredients. 

Here's a good one for him to start with: How to stock your new apartment's pantry


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 13, 2013)

I didn't count S&P because I have so many varieties of salt and red, white, and black pepper. Figured those were a no brainer <g>. I also didn't include the fresh herbs--rosemary, sage, thyme, lemon grass, chervil, French tarragon, mint, and parsley--was trying to put myself in the position of s/one who doesn't have access to a garden or a spice/herb cupboard that is um, well stocked. I'll check the links, thanks!.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 13, 2013)

That post wasn't clear - sorry  I meant fresh parsley but dried rosemary and thyme. I think woody herbs - like rosemary, thyme, sage and bay - are better dried, but soft herbs are better fresh.

I think this is a great opportunity to teach him the difference between fresh and dried herbs. I cooked with dried herbs for years, because that's what my mom did and I received a gift box of filled herb/spice jars as a wedding present, so I just used what I had. 

After I'd been married about 7 years, I took a class in cooking with fresh herbs and my cooking was transformed. I had no idea it would make such a difference. We lived on the third floor of an apartment building, and I had DH attach window boxes to the outside of the fire escape balcony so I could grow my own fresh herbs. I think it's a really important part of beginning cooking to understand this. Sorry, do I sound too demanding?


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 13, 2013)

I only use fresh bay because I have had a bay tree for years...not sure what the difference would be between dried bay and fresh...Rachael Ray seems to prefer fresh. I assume his mother cooks so he probably grew up with some herbs, but probably dried, not fresh. The only fresh herbs my mother used were parsley and chives.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 13, 2013)

When woody herbs dry, their flavor generally becomes more concentrated due to the loss of moisture. I just know that when I started using fresh herbs, my cooking got a lot better, so for me, it's an important part of it and something I wish I had learned when I was younger.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 13, 2013)

When I was younger I remember a little herb made any cooking experience enhanced... just sayin'


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 13, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> I agree 100% about the videos!
> 
> This guy has been a big inspiration to me!
> 
> ...



 Our very own home grown buddy, PPO! I didn't know his real name till I saw his picture. I agree Bea, he has inspired me too!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 13, 2013)

pacanis said:


> When I was younger I remember a little herb made any cooking experience enhanced... just sayin'



You don't want that too fresh...


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 13, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You don't want that too fresh...


----------



## CarolPa (Aug 16, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> And I'm going to do Chief's trick to train his palate to recognize the taste/aroma of the herbs/spices. Don't know if he will go for the blindfold...poor thing, he has no idea what he's gotten himself into!




I need that training very badly.  I will eat a dish that tastes so wonderful, but I cannot recognize exactly what is used to create that taste.

Once he knows the basics, I think teaching him to follow a recipe and understand the different terms used, would be a good idea.  Then he would be able to cook most any recipe he finds.


----------

